# TFO BVK



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

My buddy who fishes mainly Loomis rods gave it 2 thumbs up. I have not fished it yet though. I have the TiCrX 6wt and I love it.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I have casted 3 8wt's with 4 different lines. I give it two thumbs up, cause thats all I got. I am going to switch over a couple of my rods to BVK's. Compariable in lifting power and accuracy to the Loomis GLX CC.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Skinny what line did you think matched best?


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

Outstanding rod and the lightest TFO yet, 6wt might be 3.1/3.2oz.

Fished the 8 and the 6wt this fall and landed false albacore to 17 pounds on the 8wt and more drum and trout on the 6wt than the law allows. 

Threw a 250 SA Streamer Express (sinker) and the same line in the slow sink intermediate (clear tip).  Quick and fast, describes both of em.

Just in from a morning chasing puppy drum (reds) and trout (specks and weakfish) with the 6wt.  A few days ago the false albacore were busting off a jetty here and we headed out to play a while.

He had a 9wt with him, I had a 5wt and the BVK 6wt, we caught 8 with me running the boat and I held my own with the 6wt and 12lb tippet. We hooked 10 and landed 8, 4 a piece to 14/15lbs!

Very nice rods!!!  Wish they would charge $50/$75 dollars more and upgrade the cork, that's my only wish.

Good Fishing!!!


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

All the lines worked great with this rod. In the 30ft range the Wuff Triangle Taper WF8F. The rod carried the line very well, and felt more flexable. I don't know how this line would hold up to turning a heavier fly. The 30-40ft range I liked the Rio Saltwater Taper, smooth casting and didn't over load the rod. 40+ft I liked the Rio Bonefish. Joe Welbourne (carbonmarine.com) brought this combo to the fly casting competition. I used it for a couple of the events and really like the feel of it. 

I really don't think you can go wrong with any line on this rod. It is compairable to other fast action rods on the market, and are properly marked for the line rating... unlike other TFO's before it...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I've tried it with a SA line and the Wulf line.
The rod feels great.
Picks up line with ease.
The Wulf line felt better.
I felt more in control with the Wulf line.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

I have only cast the 8wt with a POS demo line and it cast very well. With a Rio Bonefish it should cast as well as a $700 rod but as stated the cork leaves a little to be desired. I do like the recoil guides and green color of the blank, overall it is a very nice rod for a decent price.


----------



## Tarponator (Mar 17, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies, I will definitely have to try this one out. It sounds like a great rod, and you can't beat the price.


----------

